# Test Post



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

just trying to get the hang of this pic posting thingy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Hakim, I like the strap, does it come stepped like that? Might suit the "11".


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

"Stepped"







whats that?

Got the watch and strap "as is", but I must say I like the carbon fiber effect a lot. Thinkng of getting a few for other watches.

Glad you like it.n


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

stepped is the way the bit between the lugs is narower that the width of the strap. Looks very good IMHO .


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh OK....learn something new everyday.... thanks!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Looks great, congratulations.


----------

